# Losing weight might upset immigration



## Luscious Lei (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.samuitimes.com/losing-weight-might-upset-immigration/

"An obese man from the UK found himself in hot water recently when he lost so much weight the Thai immigration refused to believe he was the same person on his passport.

21 stone Ross Conner spent six thousand pounds on joining a yearlong Muay Thai course in Phuket, at the end of the year he had got his weight down to 13 stone but when it came time to go home he was detained at the airport. The border guards refused to let him fly home as they said he looked so unlike the official photographs taken of him on arrival.

Ross, of Peterborough Cambs told the UK’s Mirror, “it was a very worrying moment, I knew I had lost a lot of weight, but I never expected they wouldn’t let me on the plane, but when they showed me the image taken on my arrival, even I had trouble recognizing myself. After all my hard work I thought I wasn’t going to get home to show my family the result of my year of training”.

Ross started suffering breathing problems and had trouble walking after gorging daily on takeaways.

In March last year he decided enough was enough and joined the Muay Thai boxing camp on the paradise island of Phuket.

For the next 12 months he worked out four hours a day in the blistering heat and humidity – losing eight stone. When he showed the guards proof of his fitness regime they finally let him go."


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 21, 2014)

Was this kid looking at becoming a MMA or just losing weight?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 21, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Was this kid looking at becoming a MMA or just losing weight?



Just losing weight according to the paper.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 22, 2014)

You don't see many fat guys that train MT


----------



## losieloos (Jul 22, 2014)

So he got stone?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 22, 2014)

The after / before pics for those who don't want to click the link:


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2014)

Ive been refused buying cigs a loong time ago. Store cleck said that the person in the picture was fat. Lol fukker


----------

